# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Монитор Benq серии "V" !?

## sstasya

Нужно приобрести новый монитор, выбор пал на мониторы от Benq с LED подсветкой, а именно V2210 Eco, но в свете последних новостей, что Benq выпустили самые тонкие мониторы с интересным дизайном, решила спросить совета, брать V2210 или подождать поступления на российский рынок новинки V2220H ?!:confused:
Помогите разобраться!!!:blush:

----------


## Kulёma

Ищу себе вообще-то монитор со встроенным ТВ-тюнером, но вот почитал Ваш пост и закрались смутные сомнения, а не взять ли мне что-то из их новинок, да + USB ТВ-тюнер:-)
Хотелось бы поподробней, можно ли уже где-то заказать?

----------


## sstasya

*Kulёma*, 
Неа....заказать еще нельзя....
см. тут
ждемс апреля....а может и того дольше....

----------


## Kulёma

> *Kulёma*, 
> Неа....заказать еще нельзя....
> см. тут
> ждемс апреля....а может и того дольше....


За ссылочку спасибо!:)
Скажите, а не в курсе ли Вы, как с подобными мониторами в странах СНГ? Я вот вскоре (сижу и думаю как это написать, чтоб никого не обидеть:D) в Украину собираюсь, думаю может оттуда привезу...но вот вразумительной инфы найти не могу пока:(

----------


## sstasya

*Kulёma*, Сомневаюсь что в Украине техника дешевле, чем у нас.
В Европе например, да, дешевле на порядок!
Тем более в странах СНГ они раньше, чем в России не появятся;)

----------


## Kulёma

> Kulёma, Сомневаюсь что в Украине техника дешевле, чем у нас.
> В Европе например, да, дешевле на порядок!
> Тем более в странах СНГ они раньше, чем в России не появятся


Всё познаётся в сравнении, хотя Ваш довод мне ясен!
Будем искать!:-)

----------


## sstasya

> Будем искать!:-)


 Мне пожалуйста такое же, только с перламутровыми пуговицами:yes:

А я вот всё наивно жду, когда же v2220h в Россию завезут....на форумах магазинов говорят, что сами еще ни в курсе....

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 1 секунду_
А вы какой хотите себе?!

----------


## Kulёma

> А вы какой хотите себе?!


Я хочу чтобы не дорого, но качественно, я не от скупости не понимаю людей которые берут 22" за штуку баксов.

Какой хочу? Ну вот к примеру и этот Benq V2220H, по критериям подпадает, цена сомневаюсь что будет завышена, так что...;-)

----------


## sstasya

*Kulёma*, 
Пару месяцев думаю ценовую планку чуть завысят, а потом начнет дешеветь!
Скорей бы :)

----------


## Kulёma

> *Kulёma*, 
> Пару месяцев думаю ценовую планку чуть завысят, а потом начнет дешеветь!
> Скорей бы :)


Говорят в Позитронике уже есть, 8,5к. Поеду на днях смотреть!:cool:

----------


## sstasya

*Kulёma*, 
Посмотрели?!

Уже во многих магазинах появился, в ситилинке цена 7.300 - нереальная какая-то.
Почему так дешево интересно?!

----------


## Kulёma

*sstasya*, 
Здравствуйте.
Тут вообще не ясная ситуация, в позитронике в наличии чуть не весь модельный ряд Benq за последние 2 года, а вот того что надо в наличии и нет! Говорю "На сайте же видел, и цена мне приглянулась и вообще", на что получил в ответ "Да, цены есть, но поставок пока не было", на вопрос почему только разводят руками....Вы в ситилинк не звонили? прямо интересно, где-нибудь они есть в наличии?:(

----------


## sstasya

> .Вы в ситилинк не звонили? прямо интересно, где-нибудь они есть в наличии?



Звонила на неделе....говорят ждем поставки со дня на день...."праздники были"...
Уже так хочется лицезреть этот Benq V2220......так долго ещё ничего ждать не приходилось.....
пока сижу на офф сайте любуюсь на картинки....да спецификацию изучаю =)

----------


## Kulёma

> Звонила на неделе....говорят ждем поставки со дня на день...."праздники были"...
> Уже так хочется лицезреть этот Benq V2220......так долго ещё ничего ждать не приходилось.....
> пока сижу на офф сайте любуюсь на картинки....да спецификацию изучаю =)


Ну бэнк это понятно, я щас там же(в ситилинке и никсе) другие изучаю....;)

----------


## sstasya

> Ну бэнк это понятно, я щас там же(в ситилинке и никсе) другие изучаю....;)


Хочется независимых тестов уже:rolleyes:

----------


## Kulёma

> Хочется независимых тестов уже:rolleyes:


Тут их нет, на хоботе тоже, на ферре нет...эти мониторы что никому не интересны? Очень надо блин!:(

----------


## sstasya

Обзор V2220H как заказывали :yes:

----------


## Kulёma

> Обзор V2220H как заказывали


Взяли! Монитор - супер!;)
Мои рекомендации всем, кому нужен монитор подобного класса!!
С удовольствием отвечу на ваши вопросы!:cool:

----------


## sstasya

> Взяли! Монитор - супер!
> Мои рекомендации всем, кому нужен монитор подобного класса!!
> С удовольствием отвечу на ваши вопросы!


Вопросов пока не имею!
Сама жду, заказала V2420H:)


п.с. у нас с вами тут такой междусобойчик получается, а все остальные как-то скромно молчат;)

----------


## Kaidan

С нашим, монитором  18.5" Samsung E1920N с разрешением 1360x768 5ms произошел несчастный случай, был на день рожденье зацепил монитор – упал на пол и разбился, выглядел на день рожденье полным дураком и очень виноватым пред изменницей. Вину загладил, купил в интернет магазине http://www.it-menu.ru/upload/catalog...7_33a1eae0.jpg точно такой же монитор  без накрутки за 3 358 руб.

----------

